# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Help! My pool has a hill along the middle of the floor

## panntha

I have a 2yr old Fibreglass pool - I havent been in it over Christmas but went in last week to find that I have a huge mound running the whole length of the pool in the middle - im not talking a little lump, I'm talking nearly the same height as my bottom step in my pool...When you walk on it it moves, so its definetly water (or mostly).
I spoke to my pool company and they arent back properly until tomorrow, the only thing the guy could suggest is to check the stand pipe and cyphon it out if it was over half way. 
I went and had a look and it was over halfway but not that much, a couple days later though and its right to the top as we have had heaps of rain (sunshine coast not so sunny). 
My question is should this happen? yes we have had heaps of rain but i was under the impression (tell me if im right or wrong) that the hydrostatic valve should have released the water under the pool into the pool by now... should this happen? is it possible my valve is faulty?
Why else would this occur? Is this a manufacturer / installer fault? I havent drained the standpipe as yet as it is bucketing down as we speak and i doubt it would help the problem till the rain buggers off... 
Any advice? Is there anything i should be asking the installers/pool ppl when they call this week? I dont see how this is normal behaviour and im concerned it will crack with the pressure that is under it

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
I think at this point you might try SPASA  SPASA QLD - Home 
and ask for a name to get an independent assessment. I don't know whether these days SPASA is the same, but years ago they would try to regulate the industry and knock out the shonky operators. 
I hate to say this, but the way you describe it, that could be structural failure of the pool shell. Fibreglass pools do get small lumps and bumps from osmosis, but not anything like yours. 
Commiserations

----------

